
Dev-ops Against Humanity: A card game - leesalminen
https://github.com/bridgetkromhout/devops-against-humanity
======
leesalminen
I received this as a gift this year and love it! It’s a dev-ops flavor of the
popular game cards against humanity.

The only downside is that you likely can’t play it with your mother.

